# 1999 pour Ploupinet



## itka

Nous revoilà prêts à fêter Ploup' 
Qui, deux mille fois sur le forum,
Sans trêve a remis son ouvrage.
Expert, talentueux et sage,
Il a répondu sans ambages
Ni maladresses ou decorum
A toutes les questions du groupe.

Foreros, Foreras, dites-le-lui,
Qu'il continue encore longtemps
Notre compagnon blondinet,
Si généreux et si instruit,
A rédiger avec talent
Les subtils posts de Ploupinet !

Venez tous faire une grand' Teuf
Pour célébrer son fameux style
Que ce soit pour ses deux mille
ou mille-neuf-cent-quatre-vingt-dix-neuf !


----------



## Topsie

Well, I certainly can't compete with Itka where poetry's concerned, but *Congratulations*, *Félicitations* and *Gluckwünshes* on your quasi 2000 !


----------



## Ploupinet

Ahahahhhhhhhhhh, merci beaucoup Itkette ! Fort recherché tout ça hein 
Thanks to you too Topsie! (Particularly for the german version, as I'm now living in Germany without speaking any german, it's really useful )


----------



## Calamitintin

Tu es si loin de moi, parti dans les 2000 que tu es...! Tu sembles à la fois tout petit et beaucoup trop haut pour moi ! Heureusement que je sais te reconnaître plus proche de moi ! 
Bravo et bisous !


----------



## tilt

Goutte à goutte, Ploupinet se mouille et inonde WordReference de ses messages toujours clairs comme de l'eau de roche.
Encore, encore ! Jusqu'à plus soif !


----------



## janpol

Une rumeur court : nous devrions nous attendre à un bog informatique, une tempête du siècle, un tremblement de terre et un tsunami  à l'occasion de l'entrée de Ploupinet dans le 3è millénaire. N'en croyons rien  : juste quelques perturbations atmosphériques dues à la bousculade des messages affluant des quatre coins de la planète et de ses environs immédiats pour lui dire : " Bravo, Ploupinet, continue à jongler avec le subjonctif, à jouer avec la polysémie et à garder les "é" bien fermés..."


----------



## Xence

Et pour confirmer les prévisions météo de janpol, voici un petit coup de "vent du sud"...
Bravo, Ploupinet !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

De Ploupinet ...  !!!!!!!!!
Et nous les lisons toutes ....


----------



## Grop

Félicitations Ploup, pour tes 1999 premiers messages (et les cinq qui ont suivi )! Tes messages sont simples et souvent utiles.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Félicitations Ploup!!!!!


----------



## Nanon

Ploupicitations !


----------



## Ploupinet

loooooool ! Bien joué Nanon 
¡Gracias a tí Dingo! (me demorró casí una media hora per encontrar el i con el accento en mi teclada )
Héhéhé Grop, je sais que mes messages sont parfois un peu simplets aussi 
Merci Cintia&Martine !
Gzenneuceuh (= Xence en Marseillais, KaRiNeuh compeurannedera et pourra t'expliquer au besoin je pense ), je maîtrise encore mieux que tu le crois tout ça, grâce à mon professeur particulier de marseillais qui se reconnaîtra !
Janpol, je vais faire bugger le forum tu vas voir, héhéhé...
Tilt, j'avais lu "_pas_ toujours clairs comme de l'eau de roche", et je me suis dit "c'est pas faux remarque..." 
Ploupinette (hihihi ^^), jolie recherche  Mais quand même, y'a un point qu'on va devoir éclaircir... 

Et en bref, merci à tous !


----------



## Thomas1

Bravo et félicitacions ! 

Thomas


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bravo Ploup'  !

D'Emile message (jdmf encore plus foireux que le tien ! ) : T'as largué Ploupinette en route !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ploupinet said:


> [...] Gzenneuceuh (= Xence en Marseillais, KaRiNeuh compeurannedera et pourra t'expliquer au besoin je pense ^^),[...]


Gzenneuceuh ? Mais non : Ixeuhenceu. Pareufaiteumeuhent ! 
Eh ho ! Tu me prends pour la caricature de Gaudin (maire de Mareuseuheilleu) faite par Canteloup ou quoi ?  
Je crois que ton prof de Marseillais, c'est une vraie brèle voui ! Ou alors c'est l'élève qui n'y met pas du sien... je suis pas encore fixée sur le diagnostic ! 

Bon, quand même, on voit que tu glandes depuis que t'es plus étudiant : cette augmentation subite de ton nombre de posts est inquiétante !  
Heureusement, c'est pour notre plus grand plaisir. Et continue à nous gratifier de tes petites remarques acerbes sur Glou², cher Ploupinet barbichu ! (voui, je fais de l'outing de barbichette !  )
Attention quand même !  (Désolée pour la courbure du 2... un instant d'égarement... ou mon grand-âge... )


Bisettes.


----------



## Ploupinet

Dziękuję Thomas ! (Si jamais tu peux m'expliquer comment ça se prononce, je suis preneur par contre )
Ahhhhhhhh, bah Punkette, je suis bien content de voir une photo de ton évier dans la foulée, merci bien  (et d'abord, mon jdmf n'était pas f !!!)
Euh... Je proteste, depuis que je ne suis plus étudiant je bosse comme quatre, mange comme dix, et poste comme un, voilà tout !  Très sympa le Flipbook, merci beaucoup


----------



## Calamitintin

Ploupinet said:


> Dziękuję Thomas ! (Si jamais tu peux m'expliquer comment ça se prononce, je suis preneur par contre )



Comme ça s'écrit voyons !



Ploupinet said:


> Euh... Je proteste, depuis que je ne suis plus étudiant (...), je mange comme dix, (...)



Ca c'est depuis que JE ne suis plus étudiante !


----------



## Ploupinet

Peuh ! Prétentieuse !!!


----------

